# What Boots/Shoes should i get?



## elsmootho

Amateur Roofer, second time doing a roof, i'm on a 6/12 slope. What boots & socks do you use? The shingles are getting so hot during the day they are melting through my running shoes and blistering my feet. I wear my running shoes because anything else damages the shingles. Is there a good boot out there thats grippy and soft? Also what socks do you use? 

Its been in the 90's here this past week, i have alot of added respect for you guys..

Thanks & Best regards...


----------



## RemStar

Hush puppies have soft soles, But your pretty much fighting a lost battle here....


----------



## jimsonburg

Usually I prefer Flip-flops shoes and socks. They made specifically for roofers. Flip-flops are designed to take a beating with all of the tricks always rubbing against the felt, which is not much different from shingles. The soles are real drippy and made to stick to the felt.


----------



## insuranceroofer

Cougar Paws


----------



## Johnk

elsmootho said:


> Amateur Roofer, second time doing a roof, i'm on a 6/12 slope. What boots & socks do you use? The shingles are getting so hot during the day they are melting through my running shoes and blistering my feet. I wear my running shoes because anything else damages the shingles. Is there a good boot out there thats grippy and soft? Also what socks do you use?
> 
> Its been in the 90's here this past week, i have alot of added respect for you guys..
> 
> Thanks & Best regards...


Big wool socks and gumboots,perfect for the really hot days


----------



## lgb1roof

Cougar Paws. In the hottest part of the summer we start at daybreak, take a couple of breaks and quit for the day. We try not to work past 12:30 We can get a good 6 or 7 hours a day. I used to work long hot days and dreaded going to work and cooking. Productivity is slowed by a minimum of 50%, the quality of work is compromised and shingles are damaged from smearing,and sliding under traffic therefore stretching the shingles from the nails and causing them to slide off in sheets and vulnerable to blowoffs. Never compromise quality for productivity.


----------



## elsmootho

Thanks for all the feedback guys, i thought i was being a sissy, but i guess this is indeed a really tough job, especially whenit gets hot. I think i'll take your advice and work shorter days...
:thumbup:


----------



## CMA

sorry for bump... but i am interesting to buy cougar paws... so where can i find it at canada? esspecially vancouver area?

btw at mark's warehouse, i bought dri-wear socks and hike shoe (of course with soft smooth surface) which is pretty comfortable during both winter and summer...

i also am trying to test vibram fivefingers soon...


----------



## Roofmaster417

CMA,try googling cougar paws,distributers etc.

I have thought of cougar paws,,but,,I feel it would give me a certain amount of comfort leading to taking unneccessary chances.I use soft sole tennis shoes with high tops,,some can wear them and some cannot.

Several of my adjusters are not allowed to wear paws for the same reason.


----------



## CMA

i tried and not able to find... only in america... 

well... sometime search engine didnt search small business locally...


----------



## jjshaggy

skateboard shoes. there made to stick to the grip tape similiar to the granules on shingles,and theyre comfortable. i like adios, vans, and dc brands.


----------



## 1985gt

:thumbup: Some of the best shoes to work on shingles with. Generally soft enough not to mess them up too bad when it gets warm.


----------



## Acubis

*older shoes*

any white worn down no tread left gym shoes seam to work


----------



## seoforu

I use Tredsafe and these work great.

Metal roofing and repairs | Columbus roofing and repairs | roofing company Lanett


----------



## kimboy

i tried and not able to find... only in america... 

well... sometime search engine didnt search small business locally...


----------



## roofers Toronto

I have done a lot of sloped roofs in Toronto
for me the best shoes are a soft sport shoes with a very good grip, it cold be nike addidas or anything else 
remember it should be soft so that you can feel ur feet when you walk on the roof.
and if roofing is ur everyday job then u will need to change them every 2 months


----------



## Ryan1995

So skateboard shoes would be the best shoes for roofing


----------



## Harleydawg

*Try Cougar Paws*

Try Cougar Paws. They are made specifically for roofers. The soles are interchangeable depending on the type of roof you are on. You can usually get them at ABC or your roofing supplier.

Good luck.  www.paramountroof.com


----------



## Ryan1995

Ok thanks I have heard about those but never looked into them very much. I am getting a job doing new construction framing and hopefully roofing when I get out of school in May. Right now I do carpentry but have done a couple roofs and hope that I get to do a lot more because I acutely enjoyed roofing


----------



## Wislon Roofing

elsmootho said:


> Amateur Roofer, second time doing a roof, i'm on a 6/12 slope. What boots & socks do you use? The shingles are getting so hot during the day they are melting through my running shoes and blistering my feet. I wear my running shoes because anything else damages the shingles. Is there a good boot out there thats grippy and soft? Also what socks do you use? www.wilson-roofing.com Vancouver Roofer, Vancouver Roofing,
> 
> Its been in the 90's here this past week, i have alot of added respect for you guys.. Vancouver Roofer, Vancouver Roofing, Vancouver Roofing Contractor, Vancouver Roofing Service, Vancouver Roofers, Vancouver Roofing contractors, Vancouver Roofing Services
> 
> Thanks & Best regards...



The best shoes/boots I have found so far are the timberlands...


They are a cross between boots and shoes...


----------



## Max00

Flip-flops shoes & shocks are better...


----------



## RoofingbyMidsouth

We use Cougar paws. They will last forever and you can buy replacement pads for the bottom. ABC supply has several styles they usually have in stock.


----------

